# Power LED strip sections independently?



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently got an LED light strip that has two pre-defined cut points to fit smaller cars, so you could potentially end up with three individual strip sections. Only one section has solder connections for track power. It also looks like only that section has a bridge rectifier. Has anyone tried hooking up track power to the other sections independently, presumably with the addition of new bridge rectifiers? Specifically, I have the Train-Li Prolight strip.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

sure, you can cut them at the points you want. 

BUT! is not the working voltage 12 volts and not 24? 

DCC track voltage will be too much in that case. 

Take 2 sections and put in parallel so you split track voltage between the two. The strips will normally light down to about 9 volts reliabily, so 2 in series will work from 18 to 24 volts. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

???? Parallel ?????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whups!!!!! series !!!! 

Thanks Semp!!! 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Train-Li strips (long strips with 2 'break/off' sections) mentioned above are 24 volt strips, and if 12 volts is applied the light emitted would be little to none. 
These can not be used on analog track power as trains would have to 'fly' for the leds to be bright. 

Problem could be the voltage given to the segments that get removed as to what voltage/current is supplied to the removable sections. 

I can check this out next Tuesday at Train-Li and get an answer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, according to the web site, they have a "intensitor regulator, so that you can adjust the brightness you desire." 

they run on 7 to 24 volts DC. 










You can see the components and a part number CP090322 .... I don't see any external adjustment, but I see a bridge rectifier, and dropping resistors and what appear to be transistors.

So this is not just a simple typical led strip.

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another option that will operate from a range of voltages.

LED Coach Lights 

dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the original poster (eatrains) is asking about the pro light long, not the one in your picture. 
No adjustment and will not light up unless 18 volts or more is available. Single unit is over 18 inches long, and has 2 sections than can be broken off.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh... I did not find that one on the web site... 

so the pro lite "short" is different... 

I guess it's for DCC only... 

On the one I showed, how do you vary the intensity? 

I don't see a trim pot... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never adjusted the short version, it comes on at full intensity by the time it gets 8 to 9 volts and stays constant up to full applied voltage. 
So, I assume this version has a DC to DC converter. 


Original short version 2 years ago had an internal electronic switch that changed around 14 volts and the intensity did change with track voltage. So, I assume this unit did not have a DC to DC converter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know Dan, you might be able to help Train-Li, this is about the 3rd time recently I went to the web site, could not find what I wanted, and when I have found it, often no information or documentation. 

Like these light strips, apparently there's 2 models, the one shown on the web site, and the one that is not on the web site, but the OP has. The one shown talks about the variable regulation, but no specs, no datasheet, no schematic, no wiring diagram. 

I would have no idea that the product exists. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When I type 'light' in the search window, both light strips show up. Long strip is also in the July new products list, and also in the parts for LGB. 
Click on this strip and a description comes up giving length. 

Only thing I am not sure about in the description is the ability to adjust the long strip, it could have been a cut and paste error from the short light description. 

Again, I will look at this on Tuesday when I am at Train-Li.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stupid me, I typed LED and got 3 pages of stuff... only one of which was an LED... which was under switch drives. 

I normally use light for lamps... maybe it would be good if products could have keywords for searching. 

(no offense but the search on my site works better, but I make sure that I have a number of key words on each page) 

Hah! I see the problem, the light strip does not have the word LED anywhere on the page, but it does have SMD (how many people know what SMD means, let alone that not all SMD's are leds) 

(neither does the other page for the "short" strip) 

I really get frustrated on searching the site. Please help them. 

Greg 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked out the led strips. The long strip does not even start to light until you have over 12 volts. 
There is an internel bus that is 6 volts less than the track voltage, so the strips broken off the long version can work but only if you supply your own 12 to 18 volts DC. 
These strips do have an adjustment, but the input needed to get good light from the leds is over 16 volts. 

The short strip shown in Gregs picture has a brightness adjustment, but works from 8 volts all the way to 24 volts with full brightness available. And the brighter the lights, the more current drawn.


----------

